# Painting help from beyond the grave..



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Is your mummy mad at you?
I have seen some wonderful builds on this page, and I was wondering if you guys might like some pics to inspire your detailing.
















I gotta get me a mummy..

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Then color Tut pics are the very ones I used as a guide.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was thinking you did! Very nice Job BTW. That's what got me digging mummy pics out of my library. I got lots of good shots if you or anyone else has a need for a certain pic.
When I was a little kid this stuff used to scare the beejeezus out of me..so I had to face my fears..
Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Steve !!...Thanks for... (pardon the pun)... Digging these up for us
They are a great reference for painting the Sarcophagus :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You are most welcome. I have real mummy stuff crawling all of the place. (It was my minor)
I'm digging around trying to find some good shots of a wrapped figure. This Is Tutankhamun of course, But I'm finding color shots of different coffins. If someone needs them (lots of different color schemes.)









Here is Ramses.. Notice the raised hand?
When they were unwrapping the the body, the men from the British Museum stopped to take a break, leaving one man behind to watch over the mummy.

He is doing some writing when he hears a dry creaking noise. To his astonished eyes, the mummy's hand slowly raised and pointed towards him!
His cry of alarm brought the others back. (It was surmised that the change in humidity along with unwrapping the body allowed the skin to contract.)

They weren't able to get it completely back into position as you can see.

Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...well if I happened to be the one who ol' Ramses creaked....raised his arm...and pointed his finger at....Yeah , right after I changed my shorts, I believe I'd be looking for a new line of work  nyuk,nyuk,nyuk...
Mcdee


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I wonder what he shouted?...Egyptian stuff is creepy,..even in daylight.

I bet he had some interesting dreams...."Death will come on swift wings to he who violates my tomb"

Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know what HE shouted....but I can tell you what I would have shouted....er...actually...I can't tell you what I would have shouted, This is a family forum...(but there would have been plenty of 1 syllable words in that mix)! 
Mcdee


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know I would never be the same. I would have had to get someone to re-install my eyes in the sockets for one...lol
Have you ever smelled a mummy or mummies?
It's not nasty, But you will never forget the combination of herbs, rare spices..resin.
Maybe when we build the kit it should be dosed with some spendy incense too.

Like I said, I was really afraid of these things as a kid, but it's still creepy sometimes..


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

John P said:


> Then color Tut pics are the very ones I used as a guide.


Same here. I'll post some pictures shortly.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great pics! Thanks!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You are welcome, and I have lots if you need a certain angle.

Steve


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Why is ol' Ramses wearing a robe?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, two theories. The old 'ram did have dozens of children. perhaps his arm wasn't the only thing that raised ....

or..Occam's Razor says: He was cold. If I was working in that room I would have made sure he was happy...

Steve


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

steve123 said:


> You are welcome, and I have lots if you need a certain angle.
> 
> Steve


The more the better! :thumbsup:

I'm especially interested in the interiors of the sarcophagus.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

On the waaay!

Amun willing...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

steve123 said:


> On the waaay!
> 
> Amun willing...


So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> I don't know what HE shouted....but I can tell you what I would have shouted....er...actually...I can't tell you what I would have shouted, This is a family forum...(but there would have been plenty of 1 syllable words in that mix)!
> Mcdee


First I would have said it...then I would have did it!
GREAT pics Steve~!

MMM


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> First I would have said it...then I would have did it!


:lol:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is probably one of the most impressive examples of the enbalmer's art. This well preserved gentleman is Sethos I he was RamsesII father.

Looks like he's gonna wake up any minute dosen't it?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's the best coffin lining shot I can find so far. They were either built of, or lined with cedar. The 'glyphs you see are spells to help the deceased in it's journey through the afterlife.









Steve


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

VERY cool! Thanks!


----------

